# The Date keeps changing!!



## gtramo1 (Jan 11, 2007)

I am having a problem with my G4 mac, it keeps changing the date to random days (Dec 6, 1907, etc.) I have gone through the finder and fixed the date with in the system preferences but when I save new files they still save as the incorrect date. Also this is not only to new files it has changed the date on old files to random dates also. The random dates have no significance, and there are about four of them the computer uses. Any help with this problem is appreciated!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Sounds like a dead battery on the motherboard. But I could be wrong. It's happened before. 

...once.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes, it is most likely your battery, as Vegas mentioned, that is on your Apple's motherboard. May be able to find replacements at the following source, for example - but, need to match your particular battery w/ what they have listed.

http://shopping.microbattery.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.763/.f?mbcat=laptp17


----------



## gtramo1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks so much, it has been really hard trying to find an answer to this problem!


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

reset your PRAM... command option P+R that shoudl fix it.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

That is a good thought too - but, my bet is still on the battery . If need details on how to do such follow. A caution tho',,, resetting the PRAM, also known as 'zapping PRAM', will erase any/all data on your RAM data - so, backup anything before proceeding.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238

Zap! is an application that can also be used. For a d/l version of this, see the last entry at:
http://www.macfixit.com/staticpages/index.php?page=20021025142559330

Another warning: some 3rd party s/w may keep their info in the PRAM - so, you may have to reset/reconfigure such info.

One other good ref for those that are unfamiliar w/ PRAM, etc., that I almost forgot about is this:
http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/315344.html

Curious, which G4 model is this, age?


----------

